# was braucht man um in österreich angeln zu dürfen?



## snow (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Steht eigentlich schon im Titel. Brauche ich irgendwelche Scheine , Genehmigungen? Und wenn ja wo bekomm ich die? Möchte in der Gegend von Reutte angeln. Flüssen ,Seen...

Gruss snow


----------



## Fassl (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: was braucht man um in österreich angeln zu dürfen?*



snow schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Steht eigentlich schon im Titel. Brauche ich irgendwelche Scheine , Genehmigungen? Und wenn ja wo bekomm ich die? Möchte in der Gegend von Reutte angeln. Flüssen ,Seen...
> 
> Gruss snow




hi das kann ich dir schon sagen nen deutschen angelschein oder eine unterweisungsbestätigung aus Österreich und halt noch ne Tageskarte das wars dann schon!!

Falls du wissen willst wo es die Tageskarten für Raum Reutte gibts dann melde dich einfach bei mir wohn ja nur 12km von reutte enfernt


----------



## Boendall (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: was braucht man um in österreich angeln zu dürfen?*



Fassl schrieb:


> hi das kann ich dir schon sagen nen deutschen angelschein oder eine unterweisungsbestätigung aus Österreich und halt noch ne Tageskarte das wars dann schon!!
> 
> Falls du wissen willst wo es die Tageskarten für Raum Reutte gibts dann melde dich einfach bei mir wohn ja nur 12km von reutte enfernt


 
HMMM Gast BH Karten bekommt man meist ohne irgendeinen Nachweis (Gilt in dem jeweiligen Bezirk und 28 Tage). Aber wenn du den Angelschein hast auf alle Fälle mitnehmen. Dann noch Tages oder Wochenkarte für das gewünschte Wasser gelöst und kann schon losgehen.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: was braucht man um in österreich angeln zu dürfen?*

Man braucht eine Unterweisungsbestätigung und man muss den mitgleidsbeitrag des Tiroler Fischereiverein zahlen.

Schau mal hier rein http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/docs/down/pdf/Infos-allg.pdf #6

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Boendall (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: was braucht man um in österreich angeln zu dürfen?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Man braucht eine Unterweisungsbestätigung und man muss den mitgleidsbeitrag des Tiroler Fischereiverein zahlen.
> 
> Schau mal hier rein http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/docs/down/pdf/Infos-allg.pdf #6
> 
> MFG Weisheitsgranate


 
Naja, nichts wird eigentlich so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. War zwar nie in Tirol fischen, aber in Kärnten, Burgenland bzw. der Steiermark war eine Unterweisungsbestätigung nie eine Thema (habe in der Steiermark lang ohne BH-Prüfung geangelt) bei der Kartenausgabe einfach eine Gäste BH Karte dazuverlangen und gut (von einem Touristen verlangen dass er nur im April oder Mai eine 10 stündige Unterweisung besucht, fördert nicht gerade den Tourismus).
ABER ich habe auch gesagt, wenn man einen Angelschein hat mitnehmen (gilt auch als Unterweisung), dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass man als Tourist die Gästekarte ohne viel Zinober bekommt, sollte man seinen Angelschein "vergessen" haben, wie gesagt ich habe jahrelang im eigenen Bundesland (Steiermark) nur mit der Gäste BH Karte geangelt, weil ich zu faul für die Prüfung war und dort wollte nie jemand eine Unterweisungbestätigung oder ähnliches sehen.


----------



## tfisch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: was braucht man um in österreich angeln zu dürfen?*

An privaten Angelteichen braucht man überhaupt keinen Schein! Dort entfällt auch der Zwangsbeitrag für den Tiroler Fischereiverband.


----------

